# (oh) at stud grhrch uh davis' maximum overdrive sh "bl"



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

Max is a great looking dog with a super attitude and an intense desire to please. He has strong marking ability and his blinds are run with as much enthusiasm as his marks. 
Weight #72
DOB: 03/27/01
AKC#: SN823171/03
UKC#: R-160170 
OFA “Excellent”: LR-133214E24M-PI
CERF “Normal”
AKC DNA Profile: V287586
CNM (WAITING ON RESULTS)

Titles & Accomplishments:
AKC- Derby Jam at 18 months (only Derby he ran)
AKC- SH Title at 25 months of age
HRC- HR Title at 25 months of age
HRC- HRCH Title at 29 months of age
HRC- 2004 Fall Grand Pass
SRS- Second series in the 2004 SRS in Stuttgart, AR at 36 months 
HRC- 2006 Spring Grand-GRHRCH Title at the age of 5 Years
HRC- Upland Title (4/4) Feb. 2007 

Stud Fee $600 

Females must have OFA’s good or better and Negative Brucellosis test. CERFs are recommended 

Please contact us @ 1-740-595-3449 (Home) or 1-614-531-5630 (Cell) 

Thanks,

Bill and Chris Davis
[email protected]


----------

